# F.A.S.T shampoo?



## Burchy314

I think I remember a few girls from here saying they were going to try this shampoo out for their hair to grow.

I just wanted to know from the girls who did try it, how did it work?

My hair is at an awkward length and just want my long hair back and I am getting impatient!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

bumping because I would like to know too!


----------



## rileybaby

I used it a few years ago :thumbup: I used the shampoo + conditioner, only straightend + blow dried my hair once a month. I started using it when i got my hair cut to my collar bone and hated it, but now it is a few inches off my bum:happydance: I dont use it any more though it got too expensive. I still have hair skin and nails vitamins which help, and a healthy diet too :flower:


This is the only picture i can find of my hair :haha: This was 18 months ago, so its much longer now, but yeah thats how much it had grown from my collar bone :)
 



Attached Files:







03082010848.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I just ordered it, even though my hair is down to around my elbows its just a bit short of what I'd like :) so I'll let you know once I've used it xx


----------



## xgem27x

Me and OH had a deal that if I stopped dying my hair so much and stopped dreadlocking it and stop backcombing it all the time whilst never brushing it, he would buy me some for my birthday, which is end of March lol!

I think I have behaved.... slightly... (dyed my hair 3 times already since new year :lol:) ...but yeah should hopefully be getting some in March, anything is worth a go!

Atm I am getting used to my short hair, but I do find I wear it up a lot :/


----------



## 17thy

Holy shit 3 times in less than a month? :O I haven't done 3 dyes within the same year :haha: 

I wonder if this shampoo works though, I seriously wanna try. I've been trying to grow my hair out for like 3 years and its only just past my boobs and I've only trimmed once :dohh: slow hair.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I had to dye my hair, premature graying really sucks!


----------



## bbyno1

I have found a few greys in the past lol.
How much is this conditioner and shampoo?Trying to grow my hair too. It's doing quite well atm:) I think pregnancy has something to do with that though


----------



## Mii

I used it before :flower: 

Honestly my hair grows fairly fast anyways so for me the shampoo didnt do to much.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

bbyno1 said:


> I have found a few greys in the past lol.
> How much is this conditioner and shampoo?Trying to grow my hair too. It's doing quite well atm:) I think pregnancy has something to do with that though

Its quite expensive, i bought shampoo and conditioner off ebay for £25 lol but they were the full size bottles, you can get little ones for £10 x


----------



## bbyno1

Thats sort of an okish price,well if it works lol.
Im gunna look into it deff:)
I wanna get my hair trimmed just to get the dead ends off before the new little one is here. Hate going hairdressers though coz they always seem to take tons off!


----------



## Maman

it does work my mum uses it and her hair has grown soooo fast. i tried it and it thickened my hair but really dried it out. if you usie it, buy some moroccan oil too


----------



## bbyno1

Ah i don't want my hair any thicker lol


----------



## Burchy314

Alright thanks everyone! I think I may try it!! I just need to get the money lol


----------



## emyandpotato

My hair is horrendous. Haven't cut it in about a year and I backcomb it all the time. It's long but ruined and if I cut off all the dry bits it'd be shoulder length :(


----------



## emyandpotato

Btw horse shampoo is supposed to be amazing for making hair grow.


----------



## Shannyxox

Its okay, nothing amazing really but i still use it anyway :) x


----------



## Melibu90

Morrocan oil shampoo and cond is good for you hair growing faster


----------



## 17thy

Ah I don't need thicker hair at all either :(


----------

